# Horse’s Death Exposes Illegal Horse Transporter



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

wow that is terrible. So sad to hear about things like this.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

How AWFUL!!!! :-(


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

Did he just fall down at some point and they didn't know it? It's hard to tell what happened really... poor baby!!!!!!


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I guess he just feel down, not sure. Did you see the pics of his feet stuck in the bars? The only thing I'm sure about is they sure didn't handle the situation in a responsible manner. So sad for that horse!


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

The full picture of him while he was still stuck in the trailer brought me to tears. 
I couldnt imagine being the owner and seeing those pictures.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, this story is heartbreaking. I've never hauled or had a horse hauled long distance, but why would any company ever think it was acceptable to leave a horse dead on the side of the road like that? Just so sad to think about that kind of suffering.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I would like to know the details of that trailer. The divider is too far from the floor or not high enough. There was just enough room for his legs to slip under & get caught. 
Modern trailers have much more room under the divider so the horse can spread his legs for balance & if they do fall they aren't usually wedged in by their legs, although their body can get stuck depending on how they fall. Older styles have the divider all the way to the floor & while not ideal better than leaving a gap. He had no way to right himself.

There also appears to be a lot of swelling behind his ears which looks like some sort of head trauma, as expected from a down & tied horse.

There was straw which can also be slippery. What surface was under the straw?

They should have checked him when they knew something was amiss after the turn, when he probably slipped. The outcome may have been the same but at least if found sooner he would have had a chance.

I can't imagine those being the last pictures of my horse. So sad.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It looked like a 2 stall straight load 8' wide, which unless horse is very large it is too much room for the rear of a trailer and it is common for a horse to fall there. They said they heard him fall but didn't stop for an hour or so.
So if 8' wide they suggest 3 horses when I was trailer shopping.


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

Ugh...Poor baby... that is no way to go... :-(

I think for any professional horse hauler there should be cameras in the trailer with video feed to the truck. That way the animals could be monitored to make sure nothing is amiss or catch problem situations before theyre too late. And that way there is some proof as to if its just a freak accident or if the hauler is at fault. Would probably save lots of horses lives that way. 

Heard of another story of a weanling friesian colt (valued at about 10 grand) being shipped from wisconsin to california. Baby was tied and during the trip baby broke its neck. Hauler didnt have shipping insurance either... I dont remember all the details but if the hauler was smart, baby would have been hauled in an open stall and loose. Doesnt mean something could have happened but chances are less likely. 

Just have to say, if you value your horse's well being be very careful and thorough with whom you choose to transport your baby.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

In my opinion, if you are going to haul horses for a living, you should have some type of camera system to see what is going on with the horses!!!

*EDIT - Duh... just read the above post about the cameras, lol!!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

Also, in everyone's opinion - is it really necessary to tie the horses while being hauled? I currently only have a 2 horse straight load and we don't tie them but they really don't have anywhere to go... but we are going to be purchasing a slant load in the future. I've heard of people tying but using the break-away halters in case something bad were to happen...


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am truly sorry for this owner. That being said, the owner would have been better off hiring someone who hauls a lot to shows to haul her horse. I hold NO RECORD for hauling but I've had enough experience when hauling 6-10x year from 6 hrs to 20 hrs at a time with my own horses to know when something is wrong in the trailer. When you haul yourself you stop to fill your tank and ALWAYS check on the horses at those times and at stops for meals. You become fastidious about it.
IF you need to pick up a horse who is several days drive away from your barn, you can negotiate a fee with somebody who hauls their own horses who you trust. Drive WITH THEM to pick up your horse and stay with them on the drive home, and then YOU can be the one constantly checking.
ANOTHER THING, I use trailer ties and my horses don't even THINK about laying down in the trailer. Horses travelling loose, hour after hour can let them make dumb decisions. My QH, "Buster Brown" made a smart decision and then a dumb decision last summer. The smart decision was standing over my small, smouldering fire to stop the flies from biting, and the dumb decision was rolling in the fire. He got burned, but learned a lesson. How many of us have felt our horse dropping down to roll in the middle of a trail ride or in the middle of a stream on a hot day. *They DO these things.* Reading the article this horse was cast. He was probably tired from balancing hour after hour, which can happen if you don't take enough breaks while hauling. Even 30 years ago there were places that were like a layover horsey B & B that you make appointments with, and your horse could spend any night in a roomy stall or a turnout, where he or she could lay down and NOT get cast in a metal box trying to get up again.
I am SURE that you could afford to haul this way and you are THERE, so you know that your horse gets there in good health.
Do NOT be afraid of trailering your horse. Just realize that these articles are dramatic and they DON'T give you the full story. Just like when Hurricane Irene took out a NY neighborhood and NO NEWS ORGANIZATION told you that this neighborhood was a stone's through from the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

I've hired professional haulers from time to time when moving. One in particular is still doing business and my horse came out in a pretty sorry condition. He was squeezing too many thoroughbred in his trailer. 

This sad, sad story reminds me of a friend who drove to Alaska, not professional - two friends, 2 vehicles and 2 trailers. Somewhere down the road, in the middle of nowhere, my friend, driving the second truck/trailer, noticed pieces material along the road. Later up ahead, she saw the first trailer stopped (before cell phones). It seems the back trailer door had not been secured, and her horse fell out but was tied, and dragged some miles before the driver realized it. The material was the horse blanket on her horse in shreds. Her horse was still alive but not good, and luckily, a sheriff happened to come by, and shot the horse to stop the suffering.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

LadyChevalier said:


> Ugh...Poor baby... that is no way to go... :-(
> 
> I think for any professional horse hauler there should be cameras in the trailer with video feed to the truck. That way the animals could be monitored to make sure nothing is amiss or catch problem situations before theyre too late. And that way there is some proof as to if its just a freak accident or if the hauler is at fault. Would probably save lots of horses lives that way.
> 
> ...


 When paying something to get hauled it is the shippers responsibility to take all precautions but they would not have insurance to pay for your horse if it dies. It is your responsibility to have your horse insured and should do so especially prior to shipping.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

sunnyone said:


> I've hired professional haulers from time to time when moving. One in particular is still doing business and my horse came out in a pretty sorry condition. He was squeezing too many thoroughbred in his trailer.
> 
> This sad, sad story reminds me of a friend who drove to Alaska, not professional - two friends, 2 vehicles and 2 trailers. Somewhere down the road, in the middle of nowhere, my friend, driving the second truck/trailer, noticed pieces material along the road. Later up ahead, she saw the first trailer stopped (before cell phones). It seems the back trailer door had not been secured, and her horse fell out but was tied, and dragged some miles before the driver realized it. The material was the horse blanket on her horse in shreds. Her horse was still alive but not good, and luckily, a sheriff happened to come by, and shot the horse to stop the suffering.


 very odd and unsusual but
This again would be a great case for break away halter. 
I always haul with a tie blocker ring.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Corporal said:


> I am truly sorry for this owner. That being said, the owner would have been better off hiring someone who hauls a lot to shows to haul her horse. I hold NO RECORD for hauling but I've had enough experience when hauling 6-10x year from 6 hrs to 20 hrs at a time with my own horses to know when something is wrong in the trailer. When you haul yourself you stop to fill your tank and ALWAYS check on the horses at those times and at stops for meals. You become fastidious about it.
> IF you need to pick up a horse who is several days drive away from your barn, you can negotiate a fee with somebody who hauls their own horses who you trust. Drive WITH THEM to pick up your horse and stay with them on the drive home, and then YOU can be the one constantly checking.
> ANOTHER THING, I use trailer ties and my horses don't even THINK about laying down in the trailer. Horses travelling loose, hour after hour can let them make dumb decisions. My QH, "Buster Brown" made a smart decision and then a dumb decision last summer. The smart decision was standing over my small, smouldering fire to stop the flies from biting, and the dumb decision was rolling in the fire. He got burned, but learned a lesson. How many of us have felt our horse dropping down to roll in the middle of a trail ride or in the middle of a stream on a hot day. *They DO these things.* Reading the article this horse was cast. He was probably tired from balancing hour after hour, which can happen if you don't take enough breaks while hauling. Even 30 years ago there were places that were like a layover horsey B & B that you make appointments with, and your horse could spend any night in a roomy stall or a turnout, where he or she could lay down and NOT get cast in a metal box trying to get up again.
> I am SURE that you could afford to haul this way and you are THERE, so you know that your horse gets there in good health.
> Do NOT be afraid of trailering your horse. Just realize that these articles are dramatic and they DON'T give you the full story. Just like when Hurricane Irene took out a NY neighborhood and NO NEWS ORGANIZATION told you that this neighborhood was a stone's through from the Atlantic Ocean.


 From what I understand the horse had just been picked up so not tired. They did feel something after a turn but didnt check on the horse for another hour. I think it had too wide of a stall and it is easy for them to fall in the back position of the trailer when turning.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

egrogan said:


> Wow, this story is heartbreaking. I've never hauled or had a horse hauled long distance, but why would any company ever think it was acceptable to leave a horse dead on the side of the road like that? Just so sad to think about that kind of suffering.


 I think they wanted to get out of there before the law showed up if they werent hauling legally.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

OH my this is so sad.. 

Makes me worry about trailering..

What really is the safest way? Tied or not? How did he fall actually???


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

MY trailer ties have a quick release, but* I* am the safety mechanism. When you are the driver you can FEEL something odd happening in your trailer. *NO insurance is gonna replace my blood, sweat, tears and LOVE put into my horse training him bc I decided that a 3rd party could transport him or her better than ME!* For crying out loud!!---this wasn't an overseas transport involving quarantees. It was a cross country haul.
Those of you who do NOT haul your own horses don't realize that it isn't difficult to travel with them. DH and I got used to traveling in the Semi "packs" to avoid the darting sub compact cars, and we would fill up at the diesel tanks that the big truckers use bc it gives us room to move our 40 ft length.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Corporal said:


> MY trailer ties have a quick release, but* I* am the safety mechanism. When you are the driver you can FEEL something odd happening in your trailer. *NO insurance is gonna replace my blood, sweat, tears and LOVE put into my horse training him bc I decided that a 3rd party could transport him or her better than ME!* For crying out loud!!---this wasn't an overseas transport involving quarantees. It was a cross country haul.
> Those of you who do NOT haul your own horses don't realize that it isn't difficult to travel with them. DH and I got used to traveling in the Semi "packs" to avoid the darting sub compact cars, and we would fill up at the diesel tanks that the big truckers use bc it gives us room to move our 40 ft length.


Ive never quit understood a quick release. If a horse is panicking you cant get to the release to release it. I've also had horses release them self by accident and get loose.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horse cast in trailer.*

where is the cctv to keep an eye on whats going on whilst on the move.
its quite distressing to see pete stuck like that in that trailer.
were was the groom or grooms which should acompany horses being transported for long distances and why no regular stops on the way to make sure the horses in there care are ok and offerd water.
its a shock to the system that poor pete was left to die.
i have cctcv when transporting mine with sound so i can keep an eye back there and of whats going on.
im just lost for words on whats happend to pete.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*transporting.*

mine are tied when being transported and i use thin nylon baleing twine as a breakaway device any problems it will snap.
i travle with hay nets tyed up high so whilst on the move the horse is ocupied in eating and wont fidgit about.
as i have said i use cctv system and watching both of them i had to turn the volium down a bit and tricky would put his head over her side and she would squeel loudley.
i miss thoes days thay were like an old marred couple argueing no mallace between them she did not want to share her hay.
if we went long distance we would pull over at a truck stop offer water and make sure every thing is a ok.
and when ready to role again checks were made on the horses and also the veichle makeing sure doors ect were closed its common sence and peace of mind that every thing is ok for the next step of the gerney.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

this is something that is going to hurt all of use


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...=yhs-mozilla-001&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=mozilla
What's hard to understand? The horse is pulling back, and is the farthest from the release as possible. YOU pull it down and it releases, horse is free and getting ready to think, instead of react. Baling twine can be great, until you horse figures out how to get out of it, and then, he frees himself whenever he wants to.
I DO like the idea of attaching cross ties to the barn wall with baling twine.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Corporal said:


> https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...=yhs-mozilla-001&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=mozilla
> What's hard to understand? The horse is pulling back, and is the farthest from the release as possible. YOU pull it down and it releases, horse is free and getting ready to think, instead of react. Baling twine can be great, until you horse figures out how to get out of it, and then, he frees himself whenever he wants to.
> I DO like the idea of attaching cross ties to the barn wall with baling twine.


They dont always just pull back. They can be swinging there head and moving there body back and forth preventing you from getting close enough to release it. They are usually scared and not pulling calmly.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow. That poor guy. 
I have hauled a lot long distances (California/Minnesota to Alberta) and never had an issue with my girl. That poor guy.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It's never easy when a horse is fighting a trailer tie. They can hurt themselves and SERIOUSLY hurt you, too. I guess I have practiced thinking first and safety for so long that I often forget that the first response is to run in and help your horse, not realizing the dangers. 
"Trogdor", was a 19yo TWH when we bought him. He broke two trailer ties throwing himself and racing backwards in the trailer, bc he sometimes wouldn't wait to be unhooked. Finally, we closed the trailer door, unhooked him and let him race backwards...into the door. He finally stopped doing this. We still have the dented door.
The BEST insurance policy is to train your horse to the boring good behavior training and treat a horse that doesn't handle quietly as a seriously hole in the training that must be addressed immediately and completely.
It is truly a shame this well trained show horse had to die this way. Don't trust a stranger to transport your horse.


----------

